# Bluetooth and Voice Command Technology Details for the New A6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Since its inception as an industry standard for wireless phone short-range communication amongst other things, Bluetooth technology has continued to make inroads into the luxury car market. Use of such systems allows owners of Bluetooth enabled phones to utilize all or most of the functionality of their phones through hands-free systems built into cars. Becoming such a hot technology, it’s not surprising that the brand known for Vorsprung Durch Technik has adopted such hands free systems into their cars.
Audi’s first foray into Bluetooth begain with a European market system made available in its flagship A8 sedan. This year, Bluetooth debuts in the all-new A6 and follows later in additional Audi models. Fourtitude has done some research and gotten some specific information on the Bluetooth system we’ll be getting stateside.
* Full Story *


----------



## JudgeCardozo (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Bluetooth and Voice Command Technology Details for the New A6 ([email protected])*

cool. available on the US sportback?


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth and Voice Command Technology Details for the New A6 (JudgeCardozo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JudgeCardozo* »_cool. available on the US sportback?

Ditto that question.


----------

